# LAN Kabel splitten?



## Gnome (26. Februar 2010)

Grüßt euch!

Und zwar haben wir heute unser neues DSL 5000 oder 6000 weiß ich grad nich, von 1und1 bekommen und dazu nen 1und1 Home Server FritzBox! Wir mussten dazu so ne kleine schwarze DSL Box im Keller bei uns abmontieren, wo damals immer ein Lan Kabel zum Router weiter oben im Treppenhaus ging. Nun is der neue Router aber im Keller....und unsere Lan Kabel sind im Treppenhaus. Gibt es sowas wie nen Internet Splitter oder so, wo man mit nem LAN Kabel aus dem Keller hoch ins Treppenhaus zum Splitter das ganze macht und von dort aus die restlichen LAN Verbindungen zu den einzelnen PC's geht? Oder kann ich unseren alten Router so umprogrammieren, dass er das Lan Kabel ausm Keller vom 1und1 Home Server annimmt und zu den restlichen PC's splittet?

Also:

Router (Keller) > LAN Kabel > Splitter (Treppenhaus) > zu allen PC's


Ist sowas möglich? Der 1und1 Kundenservice hat gemeint, das wär kein Problem den Router irgendwie umzuprogrammieren....hab aber kp wie das gehen soll^^. Haben nen alten LEVELONE WBR-3400TX . Ansonsten kaufen wir halt nen LAN Splitter. Der Service von 1und1 meinte da auch noch, dass bei dem DSL was wir haben, das nix ausmachen würde, wenn mehrere PC's gleichzeitig an sind und alle über ein LAN Kabel am Splitter verbunden sind und surfen.


Hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen!


Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus!


Viele Grüße,

Gnome.


----------



## tuned (27. Februar 2010)

Splitter (Treppenhaus)  = Netzwerk Switch oder noch einen Router


----------



## dot (27. Februar 2010)

So wie ich das verstanden habe, brauchst du wie auch schon tuned geschrieben hast einfach im Treppenhaus einen Switch. Oder alternativ kannst du den Levelone auch dafuer nehmen, da der ja einen integrierten 4 Port Switch besitzt. Das Kabel was vom Keller kommt wird dann einfach in einen normalen Port in den Switch im Treppenhaus gesteckt (Nicht in den WAN Port!). Im schlechtesten Fall braeuchstest du aber einen Crossoveradapter, da die VErbindung mit einem ungekreuzten nicht funktioniert. Einfach mal ausprobieren. Schalte am besten auch noch beim Levelone den DHCP aus, nicht das der den neuen Router stoert.


----------



## Gnome (28. Februar 2010)

Funktioniert leider nicht mit dem alten Router...habs grade versucht. Aber is auch nicht schlimm. Der neue Router kommt dann wieder ins Treppenhaus. Wir müssen nur von der Telefonbuchse irgendwie 2 oder 3 Kabel umklemmen und dann geht alles wieder. Dann können wir das Lankabel vom Keller was mein Pap am Rechner hat an die Buchse ranklemmen und von dort aus geht es hoch ins Treppenhaus und dort ist noch ne Buchse wo ein Kabel rauskommt. Und von dort aus gehts direkt an den Router und die restlichen Rechner haben auch wieder Zugriff. 

Trotzdem danke für eure Hilfe!!


----------

